# Treestand dropped gear retriever.



## Elky_Man (Sep 12, 2010)

Its not that hard and after seeing what people are buying to get dropped gear back from up in a tree stand without climbing down. I don't have pics yet as it is in the woods attached to my stand but will try to put some up at later date. 

Go buy a large weighted treble hook. The larger the better except not to big. I like the opening to be about 1"-1.5" from the tip of the hook to the shaft of hook. Take a file and file all the barbs off. (as you would on catch and release hooks. This is so you can get your gear off the hook easily) JB Weld or auper glue a rare earth magnet to the bottom (where the three hooks come together) glue a light piece of foam over magnet (I used the foam off a dollar store set of headphones) this will prevent the clink of metal sound from happening. Now tie an appropriate length of paracord (to match treestand height). Now your set. 
The hook will grab soft gear ie: gloves, beanie. The magnet will grab all ferrous (magnetic) metals lifting back up to the stand. I have also caught an arrow I dropped by having the hook opening be smaller than your fletching diameter and getting the hook on the shaft then allowing it to slide back on the shaft until the fletchings can slide thru the hook! You can also use the magnet on you broadhead/field tip

I have another proto type I'm gonna test soon too and if that works I'll post instructions here as well. 

-Large weighted treble hook $2- $3.50
-Rare earth magnet - ? Got mine off the fridge maybe $5.00 or less depends on size
-Paracord - $.10/ft
-JB Weld/super glue. Already had but only $1 for 2 tubes of super glue at dollar store
-Cheap headphones $1.00 at dollar store
Grand total is near or under 10 bucks but if you have some of the stuff is even cheaper I only had to buy the hook so mine was $3 total.

I tried to save even more money by canablizing the magnets out of the headphone speakers but they woulnt lift anything.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Sounds like the "GetsIt". 








I bought a few of them a few years ago for about $5 each.


----------



## Elky_Man (Sep 12, 2010)

Shoot I've never seen that one! But jeez your right its dang near the same design only mine has lil of the ******* ingenuity/look behind it.


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Dec 31, 2009)

I use a weighted treble hook with the barbs filed off also, but I use 50lb mono instead of paracord so it doesn't take up so much space. I never thought about gluing the magnet on. Thanks for the tip!

Also, remember to have the hook with you when you climb the tree, not in your bag attached to your pull-up rope. I pulled my bag up last year, unhooked it, then proceeded to drop it 25' before I could get it on the hook. My treble hook retriever was inside the bag on the ground. I finally managed to snag the bag with the stabilizer on my bow, though.


----------



## Elky_Man (Sep 12, 2010)

well I carry 50' of paracord with me anyways so thats not much of an issue. But yeah dropping your bag with the retriever is an issue. I just leave mine hooked on a small branch in the tree my stand is in because I dont hunt it often enough im usually walking around the woods chasing elk around, and I have left it in the truck before. ukey: so now I just leave it there. Its painted so its safe for awhile in the elements.


----------



## emac396 (Jul 7, 2010)

I use a treble hook also I put small ring on top and store it in a old film canister and if I drop something I use cord I pull my bow up with hook clip on ring and go fish.


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

emac396 said:


> I use a treble hook also I put small ring on top and store it in a old film canister and if I drop something I use cord I pull my bow up with hook clip on ring and go fish.


I like this idea. Just thinking might be a good idea to bend the barbs down, in case you hadn't. I can just imagine myself using it to pick a glove... lol


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

The "Getsit" is one of the most handy things I have purchased for hunting.


----------



## Elky_Man (Sep 12, 2010)

.BuckHunt. said:


> I like this idea. Just thinking might be a good idea to bend the barbs down, in case you hadn't. I can just imagine myself using it to pick a glove... lol


I hope so too that is in my instructions on how to build one at the top. If not you'll have a heck of a time getting it off a knit. I filed mine off. 

Yeah I have a keyring on mine as well. And the paracord I bring in is also my gear haul line as well with a carabeaner on it then if I drop something I just hook the carabeaner to the treble hook retriever and bada bing I go from hunting to fishing. 

You might not see yourself fishing for a glove but you never know and I does keep the mind occupied! 




Hammer0419 said:


> The "Getsit" is one of the most handy things I have purchased for hunting.


I'm sure it's handy and I'm not try to bust your balls but I'm cheap and this is the DIY section


----------



## MtsMan (Jun 20, 2011)

Hammer0419 said:


> The "Getsit" is one of the most handy things I have purchased for hunting.


I checked them out and found that they say this:

_We will no longer be selling The Getsit Retriever through our online store. Currently orders may be placed by sending a check or money order for $15.95 + $4.00 S&H.. Orders may be mailed to: Swamp Tech Outdoors, 1782 CR 686, Lake City, AR 72437_


for $20+ dollars and the idea I have to mail in the check or money order to get it simply turns me off. Thanks for the mention though.


----------



## Elky_Man (Sep 12, 2010)

MtsMan said:


> I checked them out and found that they say this:
> 
> _We will no longer be selling The Getsit Retriever through our online store. Currently orders may be placed by sending a check or money order for $15.95 + $4.00 S&H.. Orders may be mailed to: Swamp Tech Outdoors, 1782 CR 686, Lake City, AR 72437_
> 
> ...


Yeah and you can make nearly the same thing for less than $10 and might not have to get out of the pajamas to make one! You might have to make a trip the closest Walmart, maybe!!! 

A buddy of mine was so cheap he already had the epoxy to glue in a magnet but didn't have the treble hook so he took three regular large sized hooks and epoxied them together to make his own treble. Now I'm froogle but that's just cheap or innovative I haven't decided yet. :?


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

You need weight on your retriever so it can be swung or dropped accurately. I just attach my limb saw just above the "grabber" pull line when needed so I can swing it out from the tree or around limbs.


----------



## Elky_Man (Sep 12, 2010)

Kstigall said:


> You need weight on your retriever so it can be swung or dropped accurately. I just attach my limb saw just above the "grabber" pull line when needed so I can swing it out from the tree or around limbs.


I agree the first one I made was to light and couldnt be swung very easy. thats why in my instructions I added to use a weighted hook its step #1 for a reason, it was the first mod I made to my own design!!!! 
thanks for looking


----------



## leroy8541 (Jun 29, 2011)

you can slide a fishing weight over the shank of the hook for extra weight. I just use a getsit I work with guys that make them they are really handy.


----------



## Cornbread (Mar 13, 2003)

Elky_Man said:


> Yeah and you can make nearly the same thing for less than $10 and might not have to get out of the pajamas to make one! You might have to make a trip the closest Walmart, maybe!!!



Heck the walmart close to my house you can shop in your pajamas. You can go it there anytime of the day and see grown men and women in either sponge bob or bud light sleep pants guaranteed. But I don't think they are buying diy materials for archery. Great idea on the retriever.


----------



## Elky_Man (Sep 12, 2010)

Cornbread said:


> Heck the walmart close to my house you can shop in your pajamas. You can go it there anytime of the day and see grown men and women in either sponge bob or bud light sleep pants guaranteed. But I don't think they are buying diy materials for archery. Great idea on the retriever.


HeII man who would want to change out of pajamas first thing in the morning just to go get your morning 12 pack of Dale jr bud and a carton of smokes? That's just crazy! Haha


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

i bought a device called "the booger" and the thing ai great!


----------



## Jollyarcher (Feb 8, 2010)

BowBaker1640 said:


> i bought a device called "the booger" and the thing ai great!


I've heard of that one, there was another marketed that looked like a large hook that might have been made from plastic, was spring loaded with grippers along the edge. Anyone remember what that one was called? I think it was a yellow-ish color.


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

not sure but they show it on Jay Gregory's show i know which one you're talking about. the one i have is smaller than that one


----------



## Jollyarcher (Feb 8, 2010)

I sure could have used it tonight. Packed my coat in, then promptly dropped it about half way up the tree. I goofed around for a bit trying to hook it with my bow rope and a hardware store hasp... needless to say I was cold. Does that show have a website? Spooked a flock of turkeys while I was fighting the wind, swinging the rope to no avail. I'll have something that works before next season!


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

Jollyarcher said:


> I've heard of that one, there was another marketed that looked like a large hook that might have been made from plastic, was spring loaded with grippers along the edge. Anyone remember what that one was called? I think it was a yellow-ish color.


the one you are thinking of if i rember correctly is called the talon


----------



## davs2601 (Feb 6, 2008)

There are a few grapling hooks on countycomm that I have thought about ordering. They look like they would work perfectly


----------



## Brown E (Sep 15, 2004)

I just have a hook I attach to the clip of my haul line. Works good. That treble hook looks great.


----------

